# New spitfire



## Joswalt (Nov 26, 2011)

Got the foxpro spitfire yesterday. Called up first coyote with it this afternoon. There was a shot an a miss...can't blame the foxpro on the miss. But all in al l very happy with it...my first try at predator hunting. I was very pleased to have called uo a yote...


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

I just got mine as well and called in 4 total over a couple of days. Choked on the first 3, got the fourth. I love it.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

The FoxPro line of calls are awesome. Im sure you will enjoy them for years to come.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a spitfire and think quite highly of it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Heard nothing but good things about the spitfire. Now you're hooked ! Keep at 'em.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've been dropping hints everywhere for the last 2 weeks!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

As in asking Santa for one? Or good deals on one ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes Tom from Father Christmas!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

So, basically you're leaving magazines with the pages open to the Foxpro ads laying around the house ? LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd lay money on the fact that she's picked up on your hints.... Although keeping you wondering is probably a lot of fun.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I can see the next few deer buying it to be honest.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good. With the range of sounds you can get for it you'd be able to use it on all sorts over there Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm also thinking wildlife photography too!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

To heck with dropping hints. Tear the page out of the magazine and stick to the refrigerator.
That should get the job done!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Subtle Tony!


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

I LOVE THE SPITFIRE!!!!!!! Where you at in Mississippi?


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

That is one word that has never been used to describe me Matt, though at times I wish it had.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sometimes you have to be !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I think I going to go halves with my parents as my Christmas and birthday present from them.


----------

